# Payton Trade -- Blockbuster of the day?



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://foxsports.lycos.com/content/view?contentId=913994

Payton on the Bucks...suddenly a credible team?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> http://foxsports.lycos.com/content/view?contentId=913994
> 
> Payton on the Bucks...suddenly a credible team?


What happens with Cassell, too many point guards if you ask me. It seems Milwaukee is blowing this team up


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Come to think of it, Milwaukee might just be happy getting GP's ending contract.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

The only way this trade makes sense to me for the Bucks is that they want to clear some cap room getting rid of Allen's huge contract and getting in return Payton, whose contract finishes this year.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Is Joel Prybilla going to be traded?*

I thought he was in the deal but i guess not.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Hmm, I think the Bucks are trying to rebuild. They just gave Ray Allen away to the Sonics. And chances are, Payton will sign with the sonics again after this season...

I think the bucks' best chances are building this team around Redd and Desmond Mason now. I don't know, but it looks like the franchise is trying to screw itself over...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> Hmm, I think the Bucks are trying to rebuild. They just gave Ray Allen away to the Sonics. And chances are, Payton will sign with the sonics again after this season...


Will the Sonics have the money to sign GP?


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Maybe not. But if GP is smart, he would know that the Sonics would be a very good team next year. The addition of Allen and Cambell really added a lot more depth. Which team doesn't need a solid center, and the best shooter in the league. Money really shouldn't be an issue... If GP wants to have a championship ring, then he will sign with the sonics.

And if the bucks are smart, they would have traded Cassell to the Knicks for Kurt Thomas and Charlie Ward. If they were going to have Payton coming in, they should have traded Cassel for a center and a backup PG. Since they didn't trade Cassell, this franchise is officially screwed.


----------

